# Cyber Monday Telephoto Lens (Canon)



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

Found the same lens on Amazon. Great reviews. Overall reviews say it's the next lens anyone should get if their only lense is the kit lens.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-75-300mm-4-5-6-Telephoto-Cameras/dp/B00004THD0


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Imo I'd spend my money on a 55-250 IS. I've had both this 75-300 and the 70-300 and neither was very good, now I've got the 55-250 and I find it sharper and faster to focus, plus the image stabilization is great for lower light shots.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Anybody find a cyber monday nikon tele lens? I have been eying the 70-300mm nikkor, for $400 refurbished, but I am curious if there are any others...


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

In all honesty, you minus well just save your money and get a Canon 70-200mm f/4L USM if you want a good zoom lens. With any of the lenses listed above, you are stuck shooting at f/5.6 if you are zoomed all the way out. At least with the 70-200, you can shoot at a lower f/stop at all focal lengths. Plus with the 70-200, you get way better glass and it will focus so much faster than any of the other lenses mentioned.

Or if you really want to save up for a little bit, I'd would HIGHLY recommend the Canon 70-200 f/2.8 IS II USM. It's a fantastic lens and I love it so much, but then again, not everyone is willing to drop that kind of money


----------



## iadubber (Jan 23, 2012)

the 75-300 is junk. The 55-250mm IS is way better in every aspect if you are on a crop body. Otherwise I agree to save up for the 70-200mm F4L if you want a decent zoom.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Da Plant Man said:


> Anybody find a cyber monday nikon tele lens? I have been eying the 70-300mm nikkor, for $400 refurbished, but I am curious if there are any others...


Unfortunately no such thing with Nikon. They set and strictly enforce their Unilateral Pricing Policy. That means the price is the price, no discounts at all. They claim one of the reasonings behind this is to make things fair for both internet and local brick-and-mortar stores. Any dealer that sells below the price set by Nikon is banned from ordering/selling Nikon products for something like 3 months for the first violation, 6 months for the second, and permanently for the third violation. That's why everyone plays by Nikon rules, they don't want to lose the ability to sell.

The closest thing you'll get to a discount on a Nikon lens is either buying refurbished or taking advantage of their rebates they often run where you get a slight discount on a lens or lenses when you buy a Nikon camera body.


----------

